# If you live in Wisconsin...where and when are the closest events?



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, Sadler, it would depend on where in Wisconsin you live and what would be considered close. 

I am from the Duluth, MN area and am trying to put together a Make and Take group starting son. If you are in Northwestern WI and are interested, let me know!

Otherwise I am not too knowledgeable on the conventions and other gatherings.


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

Dang it! I live in S.E. Wisc. between Milwaukee and Madison.
It sounds fun but may be farther than I care to travel. Please keep me posted to your events and maybe I can be coaxed out of my cave.



Bilbo said:


> Well, Sadler, it would depend on where in Wisconsin you live and what would be considered close.
> 
> I am from the Duluth, MN area and am trying to put together a Make and Take group starting son. If you are in Northwestern WI and are interested, let me know!
> 
> Otherwise I am not too knowledgeable on the conventions and other gatherings.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Sadler,
The closest events to you would be Ironstock, GLFF, and our show. I try to keep a fairly current list of events at http://www.midwesthauntersconvention.com/othershows.htm

Barry


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh, and I forgot. Corey has a extensive list about 10 threads below this one. LOL


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Sadler - http://www.minionsweb.com/gatherings.shtml for linked pages, or http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=66687 to stay within the forum

Barry, if you want, link your list to the minionsweb.com/gatherings.shtml page.

I hope to find a little time to add a rotating banner for cons to that page to get folks a little more exposure.


----------

